# 2014 Altima Fog Lights



## Inquisitive (Apr 11, 2021)

Does the 2014 Nissan Altima S have the wiring for fog lights on the wiring harness if the car did not come with fog lights installed? I figure if it does, all I would need to do is get the connector cable from wiring to fog lights and swap the turn signal wiper assembly on the column or am I barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

No, you're at the right tree. There should be pre-wire connections for fogs taped back to the Front-End Module harness, and swapping Combination Switches for one with a fog switch should be all you need. Nissan sells a kit with both, and it looks like they're on fire-sale from NissanPartsDeal:






999F1-UZ000 Genuine Nissan Fog Lights







www.nissanpartsdeal.com


----------



## Inquisitive (Apr 11, 2021)

Thank you for that. I do not believe it includes the switch for the steering column though. I already have aftermarket foglights installed but if it comes with everything including the switch, I would buy and replace what I have.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Here's a link to the instructions for the '14 kit, it shows the kit part number and shows the switch included. I've never seen the genuine the Nissan lamps sold without the switch except as individual replacement parts, which are different p/n's.



https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/resources/installation/npd/1tq40.pdf


----------



## Inquisitive (Apr 11, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> Here's a link to the instructions for the '14 kit, it shows the kit part number and shows the switch included. I've never seen the genuine the Nissan lamps sold without the switch except as individual replacement parts, which are different p/n's.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/resources/installation/npd/1tq40.pdf


Ordered. Thank you for your assistance!!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome. Happy motoring!


----------

